# wax moth control in 40' sea can



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

got a sea can full of supers - how would you guys protect them - I know my way - now I want to know your way


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

If they're yours you might store them in CO2. If they weren't in a metal container acetic acid vapor would work too. Ozone maybe.

If you had them shipped in, burn them.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

no there mine - I run 300 hives on tallow in SE Texas - and sea cans - fast portable storage


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Unless you have a bunch of EDB left over from many years ago I'd Refrigerate it.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>no there mine 

Good (just checking since they were in a shipping container)

>I know my way 

What's your way?

Are they full supers or empty comb? That might make a difference.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Just empty honey supers that need stored over winter - been storing them on the bees but going to try something different this season. Risky - How to "Refrigerate" it?


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Phostoxin, gas the container. It's Alunimum Phosside.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

LS - where can you get it from?


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

AG / pesticide supplier. Remember when in doubt GOOGLE 👍


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Ozone would be good. I have limited experience with it though.
Refrigerate would be a reefer but Sakhoney has a seacan. So the questions begs "What's your way sakhoney?"

Jean-Marc


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I have been using CO2 - a buddy is using phostoxin - But you have to be licensed for that and I can not get it - was wondering what other options are there


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Burn sulfur in the container.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

sakhoney said:


> I have been using CO2 - a buddy is using phostoxin - But you have to be licensed for that and I can not get it - was wondering what other options are there


How do you fill it with CO2 - dry ice?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I have used dry ice - I have also gone to the welding supply and bought a cylinder of CO2 - installed a hose through the wall at the back of the sea can - hooked it up and drained the cylinder into the sea can 
A guy I know put in a lawnmower in his sea can - filled it with gas - started it and closed the doors - installing carbon monoxide - but I'd be worried the burnt gas may also add to chemical induction to the wax - not sure on that one


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

If you can seal it, CO2 is the way I'd go.


----------



## Makin' Honey (Sep 13, 2010)

How much CO2 do you use in 40' container or what size bottle from welding shop? And that works well?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I get the large 244 CF - like the large oxygen cylinder and dump the whole thing in the sea can - but you have to do it monthly or wax moths can still do damage.
At least that is what I have observed - and my cans are 20 footers


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Spray or dust the combs with Bt. Once and done. There is the type labeled for bees, aizawai. Also the garden type "Dipel" or "worm whipper" (dust) also works. The Bt for mosquitoes (israelensis) does not. Where do you keep a container in Texas that it does not get hot enough to melt the comb?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

under the pine trees - is one - the other is in my 40 X 60 shop


----------



## Makin' Honey (Sep 13, 2010)

sakhoney said:


> I get the large 244 CF - like the large oxygen cylinder and dump the whole thing in the sea can - but you have to do it monthly or wax moths can still do damage.
> At least that is what I have observed - and my cans are 20 footers


Thanks, I always like learning new ways. Never know when it could come in handy.


----------

